# what are the best exercises to thicken the back and get more width



## KUBA2712 (Sep 13, 2007)

*exercises that thicken the back and add more width*​
t- bar rows 1644.44%wide grip pull downs2055.56%


----------



## KUBA2712 (Sep 13, 2007)

hello guys im trying to add more size to the back just wondered what u guys think and which exercises are the best to thicken the back and get more width?


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

pull ups


----------



## LRG (Apr 2, 2009)

heavy deadlifts n widegrip chins i find good.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Deads,rows,pull ups/chins


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Deadlifts and bar rows for thickness, width use chins


----------



## KUBA2712 (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks everyone for the input


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

LRG said:


> heavy deadlifts n widegrip chins i find good.


x2. Nothing beats deads.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/19996-back-width.html

have a read of this one mate, some great awnsers in here from some great trainers.

but imo dead or rack / row movment / pull movment


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

deads and bors for thickness chins for width works for me


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

bent over barbell rows all the way!!!


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

to thicken i'd say deads

but a complete pull up and bent over rows workout on top wil widen and thicken


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

deads and rows for meee


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Deadlifts and bent over rows :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

deads


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

rows


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

deads, rows, chins and face pulls = complete back workout.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

out of the 2 t-bar rows, number 1 choice would be deadlifts tho.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

barbell bench press exept ly face down on the bench and bench the bar with your legs....

lol i'm ko obv 

i'd say cant go wrong with barbell rows, solid strict form and dont use momentum to get the bar up, ACTUALLY use your lats to pull it up fs ! So many guys (including me at one point) just used complete balls to the wall momentum and swinging the bar up. Not even using your lats lol , whatever exercises your doing go slow and controlled and stay solid and let your lats do the work, lift as heavy as possible with solid form and scream and shout while doing it (helps lol)

good luck mate


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Deads and rows for depth.

Wide chins for width.


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Close grip weighted chins

Under hand rows


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Heavy deadlift

Heavy bb row

sorted.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

deadlifts, powercleans, rows, chins... if those exercises don't give you width and thickness then either you have very weird physiology or you ain't doing them right!


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

jjmac said:


> bent over barbell rows all the way!!!


 +1


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

There really isnt a better back exercise than deadlifts imo.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Deads, barbell rows, chins.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> deadlifts, powercleans, rows, chins...


Damn straight :beer:


----------



## Narked (Jun 14, 2009)

Would Pull downs be acceptable if your fat and cant do chins??


----------



## paddy2010 (Jun 8, 2010)

wide grip pull ups to failure!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wide grip chins does not result in a wider back, your better of doing a medium grip and getting a full stretch at the bottom and squeeze at the top.

+ DEADLIFTS


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> Wide grip chins does not result in a wider back, your better of doing a medium grip and getting a full stretch at the bottom and squeeze at the top.
> 
> + DEADLIFTS


 x2

wide grip stuff causes your biceps to give out before your back muscles do. this results in you having to stop the set short of enough back muscle trauma to spur enough growth for thickness and width

i would pick close grip pulling stuff (in fact u would pick underhand grip stuff) anyday, as well as deadlifts.

having said that, wide grip shizz does have its place for some people.

all IMO of course. many people have mahoosive backs from doing predominantly wide grip stuff.


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

hsmann87 said:


> x2
> 
> wide grip stuff causes your biceps to give out before your back muscles do. this results in you having to stop the set short of enough back muscle trauma to spur enough growth for thickness and width
> 
> ...


This doesn't make sense to me. The wider the grip, the less the biceps need to move. The closer the grip the larger the range of motion for both the biceps and the back. So I can't see why your bis would give out first on wide grip.

Have I completely missed your point?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

row for thick pull for wide


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

Bent over barbell rows and Deadlifts seem to work for me


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

How is it physiologically possible to train the lats specifically to 'grow wider' instead of just getting bigger???

Often hear certain lat exercise (ie pullups) for width and a different exercise specifically to 'thicken' the lats (ie a form of row) which i cant understand, you cant just train part of a muscle, it's all or nothing and the only end result is that it will grow, how it looks when it grows is determined by genetics...

Seems some people believe it is possible to specifically work the outsides of the lats to stimulate growth width ways?

Unless by thicken back people are talking about thickness of spinal erectors and traps, and for width size of lats??


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

t-bar rows and deads


----------

